# Artist Request (Album Art)



## MVLazarus (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm a musician making a solo heavy metal album called 'Blood Fountain'. (cheezy ain't it?)

Basicly I'm looking for something like the attached image. (only much better lol)

Though I can't pay, credit will be given to anyone who wants to help me out.

I'll give more specific information if anyone takes this up.

Cheers for reading.

MVL.


----------

